# sound effects



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

a member named Halloweiner has a site and knows alot about old halloween music maybe ask halloweiner heres the site p.s. love your avatar and the movie. http://dw56.250free.com/ForbiddenCryptsOfHauntedMusic.html


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

How can I contact him?


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

go to the members section at the top of the screen and look under his name click on it and personal message him if you like, he's very helpful and cool. from my experience he knows alot.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you so much!  I sent him a message. I'm really glad I joined this Forum cause I'm a halloween fanatic.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

well glad to have you, were all havin fun !this is the best, I'm kinda new too !


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a 1986 Hallmark Halloween Tape share:

*1986 Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween*


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you Halloweiner.  I appreciate it a lot.


----------

